# FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt



## kühkopfangler (22. März 2013)

Moin, es wird immer bunter und schöner. Nun soll in Sachsen-Anhalt ein Friedfischangelschein eingeführt werden, der die Sportfischerprüfung nicht benötigt. Wer kommt auf solche Ideen ??? #q 

http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschl...h-angeln,20641266,22174820,view,asTicker.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Gibts doch in Brandenburg schon lange - sogar noch unkomplizierter:

Friedfischangeln wie früher, einfach Friedfischschein bezahlen, Karte holen und los ohne diese sinnlosen Alibiprüfungen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



kühkopfangler schrieb:


> Wer kommt auf solche Ideen ???


Kluge Leute.
Wobei es m.M.n. keinen besonderen Grund geben sollte, es nicht generell so zu machen und das Raubfischangeln separat zu betrachten.


----------



## siloaffe (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Ich find das ne sehr gute Maßnahme!


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Ist da, wo es einen prüfungsfreien Friedfischschein gibt, irgend etwas großartiges geschehen?

Die überwiegende Mehrzahl aller Angler giert doch sowieso hinter den Raubfischen her. Also wird das auch in Soxxn schadlos über die Bühne gehen. Warum auch nicht!?


----------



## ...andreas.b... (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



kühkopfangler schrieb:


> Moin, es wird immer bunter und schöner. Nun soll in Sachsen-Anhalt ein Friedfischangelschein eingeführt werden, der die Sportfischerprüfung nicht benötigt. Wer kommt auf solche Ideen ??? #q
> 
> http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschl...h-angeln,20641266,22174820,view,asTicker.html




2005 wurde der "zeitlich begrenzte Fischereischein" in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern eingeführt. Der dich *ohne Prüfung* zum Angeln auf Fried- und Raubfisch berechtigt. _S_eit Jahren kann man in Brandenburg lediglich auf Fischereiabgabe-Nachweis auf Friedfisch fischen. In Thüringen gibt es einen "3-Monats-Schein", ebenfalls ohne Prüfung.

In allen drei Bundesländern ist nach Einführung dieser Regelungen kein Anstieg der Vergehen gegen die Fischereiverordnungen und -gesetzte festzustellen!

Also!


kati48268 schrieb:


> kühkopfangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer kommt auf solche Ideen ??? #q
> ...



Mal anders rum gefragt, wer kam auf die die Idee mit Fischereischein, Prüfung und Vorbereitungskurs?

Der VDSF!!! :vik:



			
				www.vdsf.de/ schrieb:
			
		

> Die organisierte Angelfischerei hat - lange bevor sie der Gesetzgeber  verlangte - eine Fischerprüfung für erforderlich gehalten und seit mehr  als 50 Jahren für eine umfassende Ausbildung der Angelfischer gesorgt.


----------



## chris_85 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



kühkopfangler schrieb:


> Moin, es wird immer bunter und schöner. Nun soll in Sachsen-Anhalt ein Friedfischangelschein eingeführt werden, der die Sportfischerprüfung nicht benötigt. Wer kommt auf solche Ideen ???



an und für sich sehe ich darin keine probleme, sofern eine aufklärung stattfindet.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Gegen eine Art der Grundausbildung wäre ja auch rein gar nichts einzuwenden, wenn sie denn den Anfängern wirklich etwas beibringen würde und nicht eine Veranstaltung wäre, die lediglich zur Erlangung der notwendigen Papiere führt und obendrein pure Geldmacherei ist.

Weil es das eine aber nicht gibt und das andere nicht auszurotten ist, ist der gewählte Umweg über prüfungsfreie Friedfischscheine und befristete Scheine die eindeutig gangbarste Lösung. Die aktuelle prüfungsgebundene Lösung besagt ja lediglich, dass die Kandidaten Kreuzchen an passenden Stellen auf Prüfungsbogen machen können. sowie willens und in der Lage waren, teilweise stolze Summen zu berappen. Bei den Lehrgängen hat noch keiner das Angeln gelernt!


----------



## ...andreas.b... (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele der Meck-Pomm oder anderswo Urlauber die auf solche Regelungen hin Blut geleckt haben anschließend zu Haus den Fischereischein gemacht haben. Dürften einige sein!


----------



## derdiescher (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Moinsen,

zu den Prüfungen kann man stehen wie man will.

Einen zwingend erforderlichen Kurs um sich gewisse Grundkentnisse anzueignen, halte ich aber für mehr als sinnvoll.

Ich sollte mich zum Schutze der Natur und der Fische schon wissen, wie ich einen Fisch zu behandeln habe, welchen Fisch ich gerade gefangen habe, welches Tackle sinnvoll und zum Teil nötig ist, usw., usw.,....

Die hier geplante Ausgabe von Fischeteischeinen erfolgt sicherlich nicht im Sinne von Natur, Lebewesen und Gewässer.
Hier geht es einzig und allein um möglichst hohen Profit.

Sind wir mal ehrlich, wer das Angeln liebt und zu seinem Hobby machen will, der setzt sich auch gern mal 3 bis 4 Wochenenden auf den Hosenboden und macht seinen Schein. Vor dem Spaß stand schon immer der Schweiß.

Alle anderen, brauche ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht an "meinen" Gewässern.

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> zu den Prüfungen kann man stehen wie man will.
> 
> ...



deine gründe sind eben rein egoistische.

antonio


----------



## ...andreas.b... (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> zu den Prüfungen kann man stehen wie man will.
> 
> Einen zwingend erforderlichen Kurs um sich gewisse Grundkentnisse anzueignen, halte ich aber für mehr als sinnvoll.


Welche Grundkenntnisse hat du denn in deinem Kurs erworben? Ich habe nichts gelernt was ich nicht viele Jahre zuvor schon von meinem vater, meinem Opa und anderen beigebracht bekommen habe.
Das bißchen Gesetzeskunde? Das kannst dir auch zu hause einbimsen!


derdiescher schrieb:


> Ich sollte mich zum Schutze der Natur und der Fische schon wissen, wie ich einen Fisch zu behandeln habe, welchen Fisch ich gerade gefangen habe, welches Tackle sinnvoll und zum Teil nötig ist, usw., usw.,....


Du hast gelernt wie du einen Fisch zu behandeln hast? Äährlich? Oder hat jemand erklärt erst das, dann das und dann so? Was bringt das jemand der vielleicht danach irgendwann am Wasser plötzlich mit seinem ersten Fisch da steht? 



derdiescher schrieb:


> Die hier geplante Ausgabe von Fischeteischeinen erfolgt sicherlich nicht im Sinne von Natur, Lebewesen und Gewässer.
> Hier geht es einzig und allein um möglichst hohen Profit.
> 
> Sind wir mal ehrlich, wer das Angeln liebt und zu seinem Hobby machen will, der setzt sich auch gern mal 3 bis 4 Wochenenden auf den Hosenboden und macht seinen Schein. Vor dem Spaß stand schon immer der Schweiß.
> ...


Wenn diese Regelung dazu führt das mehr Menschen als bisher in ihrer Freizeit Zugang zum Angeln finden dann ist für die Wahrnehmung der Angelfischerei mehr getan als zwei Dutzend PR-Kampagnen erreichen könnten. Und für das Verständnis von Mensch, Natur und Fisch sowieso! Da wo angeln selbstverständlich ist braucht nämlich einem heranwachsenden oder Erwachsenden auch keiner zu erklären was das für ein Fisch und wie man damit umgeht!

Nur mal interessehalber, was verstehst du denn unter *"meinen" Gewässern*? Ich kenne in Dresden und Umgebung nur Gewässer des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler gepachtet vom Anglerverband "_Elbflorenz_" Dresden e.V. und damit Bestandteil des Gewässerfonds des DAV!


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Die grundsätzliche Aussage derer, die gegen die freien Scheine sind ist doch ganz einfach:

"Die dürfen jetzt einfach so etwas tun, wofür ich was leisten musste...! *heul*" - Vulgus: Neid.


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



Andal schrieb:


> Die grundsätzliche Aussage derer, die gegen die freien Scheine sind ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> "Die dürfen jetzt einfach so etwas tun, wofür ich was leisten musste...! *heul*" - Vulgus: Neid.



#6#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## derdiescher (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Welche Grundkenntnisse hat du denn in deinem Kurs erworben? Ich habe nichts gelernt was ich nicht viele Jahre zuvor schon von meinem vater, meinem Opa und anderen beigebracht bekommen habe.
> Das bißchen Gesetzeskunde? Das kannst dir auch zu hause einbimsen!
> Du hast gelernt wie du einen Fisch zu behandeln hast? Äährlich? Oder hat jemand erklärt erst das, dann das und dann so? Was bringt das jemand der vielleicht danach irgendwann am Wasser plötzlich mit seinem ersten Fisch da steht?





...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Wenn diese Regelung dazu führt das mehr Menschen als bisher in ihrer Freizeit Zugang zum Angeln finden dann ist für die Wahrnehmung der Angelfischerei mehr getan als zwei Dutzend PR-Kampagnen erreichen könnten.



Und du meinst, diese Regelungänderung wird damit bezweckt?
Ich für meinen Teil, sehe hier die Möglichkeit/das Ziel für erhebliche Mehreinnhamen.
Den vorrangigen Schutz der Natur/der Gewässer/der Lebewesen erschließt sich mir zumindest nicht.



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Und für das Verständnis von Mensch, Natur und Fisch sowieso! Da wo angeln selbstverständlich ist braucht nämlich einem heranwachsenden oder Erwachsenden auch keiner zu erklären was das für ein Fisch und wie man damit umgeht!



Leider habe ich wiederholt festgestellt, dass dies eben nicht selbstverständlich ist. Die Ufer werden vermüllt hinterlassen, es wird mit lebendem Köderfisch gefischt, usw., usw., usw.
Klar gibt's überall schwarze Schafe und man sollte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Aber ich glaube, diese schwarzen Schafe werden jetzt zunehmen.




...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Und du
> 
> Nur mal interessehalber, was verstehst du denn unter *"meinen" Gewässern*? Ich kenne in Dresden und Umgebung nur Gewässer des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler gepachtet vomAnglerverband "_Elbflorenz_" Dresden e.V. und damit Bestandteil des Gewässerfonds des DAV!



Dies scheinen einige in meinem Text mißverstehen. Nicht umsonst habe ich MEINE in "Ausführungszeichen" gesetzt.
Ich habe den Schein nicht gemacht um Fische zu fangen sondern um an "meinen" Gewässern die Natur zu genießen und Ruhe zu finden. Ich will aber auch nicht stundenlang am sitzen sondern nebenbei einer Beschäftigung nachzugehen.
Gleichzeitig möchte ich meinem Sohn die Natur näher bringen. Dies funktioniert an einem Gewässer mit Angel (und der zugehörigen Spannung etwas zu fangen) einfach besser, als wenn ich mit ihm an das Gewässer setze.
Mit "meine" ist schlichtweg gemeint, dass ich dafür einen jährlichen Beitrag in Form von Geld und Arbeitsstunden leiste um diese Gewässer zu erhalten.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Der lebende Köderfisch ist jetzt wirklich das ungeeignetste Beispiel, was zu finden war. Mit dem fischen doch nur noch die, die das schon vor der Einführung der Prüfungen gemacht haben. Das ist ein Relikt aus uralten Tagen und vor allen Dingen von gar keiner Relevanz, weil es sich ja um den prüfungsfreien Friedfischschein handelt. Angelt man gar bei euch mit Plötzen auf Plötzen?


----------



## Stromer86 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Einerseits ist es eine schöne Möglichkeit jemanden ans Angeln heranzuführen und ihm das Hobby schmackhaft zu machen, andererseits bin ich der Meinung, dass ein bestimmter Wissensstand vorhanden sein muss um das Hobby Angeln Waidgerecht auszuführen. Es ist eben nicht jeder der Lust zum Angeln hat in der glücklichen Lage jemanden zu haben der ihm alles beibringt oder schon Jahrelang mitgenommen hat. Gesetze müssen schon klar sein, auch das waidgerechte Versorgen eines Fisches. Nicht anders ist es bei der Fischbestimmung. Ich denke ganz ohne Überprüfung des Wissensstandes geht es nicht.

Andererseits muss ich auch den Prüfungsgegnern teilweise zustimmen. Als ich meinen Fischereischein gemacht habe (vor ca 11 Jahren), war der Vorbereitungskurs ein Witz. Zum ankreuzen der richtigen Antworten im Übungsbuch (daraus bestand der Großteil des Kurses) brauche ich keinen Vorbereitungskurs. Der praktische Teil war auch mehr eine Verkaufsschau des örtlichen Gerätehändlers als Unterricht. Richtige Praxis wurde sowieso nie gemacht.

Zur jetzigen Durchführung der Kurse bzw Prüfung kann ich nichts sagen.

Sollte es zur Zeit immernoch so sein, besteht dringender Änderungsbedarf.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Ja der Wissensstand.

Schaut euch bitte mal den Wissensstand vieler hier aktiver und frisch geprüfter Angler an. Im Vorbereitungslehrgang lernst du, wie du die Prüfung bestehen kannst. Das ist nicht wie im Skikurs, wo du dafür bezahlst, dass man dir eine Fertigkeit beibringt.


----------



## derdiescher (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



Andal schrieb:


> Der lebende Köderfisch ist jetzt wirklich das ungeeignetste Beispiel, was zu finden war. Mit dem fischen doch nur noch die, die das schon vor der Einführung der Prüfungen gemacht haben. Das ist ein Relikt aus uralten Tagen und vor allen Dingen von gar keiner Relevanz, weil es sich ja um den prüfungsfreien Friedfischschein handelt. Angelt man gar bei euch mit Plötzen auf Plötzen?



So lange dies selbst unter uns Anglern noch vorkommt, halte ich das Beispiel sogar für ideal.  ;-)
Wenn nichtmal einige Angler sich an Regeln, die im Sinne der Natur, eigentlich selbstredend sind halten, warum dann Urlauber, die mal für 1 Woche die Rute ins Wasser halten wollen?
Wie groß ist wohl die Versuchung, mit einem "Friedfischschein" (evtl. gar noch als Urlauber in einem fremden Bundesland - wo ihn niemand kennt) es nicht doch mal auf Raubfisch zu versuchen?


Ich bin der Meinung, wer angeln will - der darf das gern tun.
Aber bitte mit einem entsprechenden Kurs.

Strommer86 hat das besser in Worte fassen können als ich - er spricht mir hier aus der Seele.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## derdiescher (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja der Wissensstand.
> 
> Schaut euch bitte mal den Wissensstand vieler hier aktiver und frisch geprüfter Angler an. Im Vorbereitungslehrgang lernst du, wie du die Prüfung bestehen kannst. Das ist nicht wie im Skikurs, wo du dafür bezahlst, dass man dir eine Fertigkeit beibringt.



Das mag sein - aber als Teilnehmer dieser Kurse (bei mir 4 Wochenenden) weise ich zumindest schon mal eines ansatzweise nach:

*Das wirkliche und anhaltende Interesse an diesem Hobby.*

Und genau das ist für mich der springende Punkt.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Und bei einem, der über den prüfungsfreien Friedfischschein einsteigt, kannst du das zuverlässig ausschließen?

Und was ist mit denen, die sich einen Einstieg nach dem alten Muster bisher nicht leisten können?

Warum befürchtest du für Sachsen negative Auswirkungen, die in Brandenburg definitv ausblieben?


----------



## FPB (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

ja, vergesst nicht, zum schutz des aals wird das mindesmaß auf 50 cm hochgesetzt.
für den wels gibt es kein mindestmaß und keine schonzeit mehr.
und der friedfischschein ist klasse, manch einer möchte nur mal mit den kumpels angeln ohne gleich den großen schein zumachen und da ist mindestens einer dabei der angeln kann und den anderen hilft vernünftig mit dem fisch umzugehen. 
die meisten werden sich bei erfahrenen anglern einklinken, schon um von deren angelzeug zuprofitieren , 

gruß
frank

@andal....sachsen-anhalt bitte nich die sachsen


----------



## Windelwilli (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Das mag sein - aber als Teilnehmer dieser Kurse (bei mir 4 Wochenenden) weise ich zumindest schon mal eines nach:
> 
> *Das wirkliche und anhaltende Interesse an diesem Hobby.*
> 
> Und genau das ist für mich der springende Punkt.


 
Das ist für dich die Begründung der Notwendigkeit des Fischereischeins?

Ok, dann sag ich heute meiner Oma, sie möchte doch bitte das Stricken und Häkeln sein lassen, bis sie ihr Wissen und Können mit einem "Schein" belegen kann.
Sie macht das Hobby nämlich auch mit anhaltendem Interesse.


----------



## Stromer86 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



FPB schrieb:


> manch einer möchte nur mal mit den kumpels angeln ohne gleich den großen schein zumachen und da ist mindestens einer dabei der angeln kann und den anderen hilft vernünftig mit dem fisch umzugehen.
> die meisten werden sich bei erfahrenen anglern einklinken, schon um von deren angelzeug zuprofitieren ,



So wäre es Top und es wäre weitgehend gewährleistet, dass sauber mit den Fischen umgegangen wird. Es gibt zwar auch erfahrene Angler die sich um sauberen Umgang mit dem Fisch einen Dreck scheren, aber das dürfte die Minderheit sein.

Sobald einer dabei ist der Ahnung hat und ein Auge auf die Mitangler wirft ist der Friedfischschein eine geniale Idee.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



kühkopfangler schrieb:


> Moin, es wird immer bunter und schöner. Nun soll in Sachsen-Anhalt ein Friedfischangelschein eingeführt werden, der die Sportfischerprüfung nicht benötigt. Wer kommt auf solche Ideen ??? #q
> 
> http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschl...h-angeln,20641266,22174820,view,asTicker.html




*Sachsen* und *Sachsen-Anhalt* ist aber ein Unterschied, welchen man im Threadtitel noch editieren sollte...
Nicht das irgend jemand durcheinander kommt #h


----------



## derdiescher (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



Andal schrieb:


> Und bei einem, der über den prüfungsfreien Friedfischschein einsteigt, kannst du das zuverlässig ausschließen?



Ich kann und möchte das auch gar nicht ausschließen. Ganz im Gegenteil - ich freue mich, wenn sich dadurch weitere verantwortungsvolle Gleichgesinnte finden lassen.
Was ich nicht möchte ist, dass durch diese "Vereinfachung" der Regeln viel mehr verantwortungslose "Angler" die Natur/das Gewässer/die Lebewesen schädigen.

Mir geht es nicht um die Prüfung (die sind meist wirklich) ein Witz sondern mit geht es um eine angemessen Kurs vorab.

Was mich an dieser Regelung stört ist nicht das WAS oder WIE sondern das WARUM.
Ich glaube schlichtweg nicht, dass dies im Sinne der Natur geschieht sondern zum Zweck der Mehreinnahmen geschiet.

Gerade durch diesen Kurs und die vielen Hilfestellungen/freundlichen Erklärungen durch die Dozenten bin ich erst in diesen Anglerverein eingetreten.
Mich hat hier einfach das Engagement der Vereinsmitglieder beeindruckt.
Ich kommer derzeit beruflich nicht wirklich viel zum angeln und würde mit Tages-/Wochenkarten sicherlich billiger fahren.
Trotzdem bleibe ich Vereinsmitglied, zahle fleißig Beitrag und habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut.
Das Miteinander bei Fragen/Hilfestellungen ist halt was besonders.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



derdiescher schrieb:


> *Das wirkliche und anhaltende Interesse an diesem Hobby.*


Wie soll denn ein wirkliches und anhaltendes Interesse entstehen wenn man dieses nicht auch mal unverbindlich austesten kann.

Und komm jetzt nicht mit europäischem Ausland. Denn das müßte nach deiner Argumentation von lauter Tierquälern und Umweltsäuen bewohnt sein.


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



derdiescher schrieb:


> So lange dies selbst unter uns Anglern noch vorkommt, halte ich das Beispiel sogar für ideal.  ;-)
> Wenn nichtmal einige Angler sich an Regeln, die im Sinne der Natur, eigentlich selbstredend sind halten, warum dann Urlauber, die mal für 1 Woche die Rute ins Wasser halten wollen?
> Wie groß ist wohl die Versuchung, mit einem "Friedfischschein" (evtl. gar noch als Urlauber in einem fremden Bundesland - wo ihn niemand kennt) es nicht doch mal auf Raubfisch zu versuchen?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## ...andreas.b... (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Was ich nicht möchte ist, dass durch diese "Vereinfachung" der Regeln viel mehr verantwortungslose "Angler" die Natur/das Gewässer/die Lebewesen schädigen.


Also möchtest du in einen in deinen Augen elitären Zirkel gleichgesinnter erhalten!


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Das mag sein - aber als Teilnehmer dieser Kurse (bei mir 4 Wochenenden) weise ich zumindest schon mal eines ansatzweise nach:
> 
> *Das wirkliche und anhaltende Interesse an diesem Hobby.*
> 
> Und genau das ist für mich der springende Punkt.



aja  und wenn ich interesse an was habe muß ich immer gleich ne zwangsprüfung machen, sonst kann ich ja nicht nachweisen, daß ich interesse habe.
übertrag das mal auf andere hobbys.
sorry aber ne dämlichere begründung für die prüfung hab ich lange nicht gehört.

antonio


----------



## derdiescher (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Das ist für dich die Begründung der Notwendigkeit des Fischereischeins?
> 
> Ok, dann sag ich heute meiner Oma, sie möchte doch bitte das Stricken und Häkeln sein lassen, bis sie ihr Wissen und Können mit einem "Schein" belegen kann.
> Sie macht das Hobby nämlich auch mit anhaltendem Interesse.



 Worauf willst du hinaus?Wie soll ich deine Ironie verstehen?|wavey:

Es geht darum, dass derjenige, der bereit ist, sich durch einen längeren Kurs "zu quälen" zumindest tatsächlich ein längerfristiges Interesse daran zu haben schein.

Was du deiner Oma zum Stricken sagst, ist mir erstmal egal - bin aber über ihre Reaktion gespannt (bitte berichte). :vik:


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Worauf willst du hinaus?Wie soll ich deine Ironie verstehen?|wavey:
> 
> Es geht darum, dass derjenige, der bereit ist, sich durch einen längeren Kurs "zu quälen" zumindest tatsächlich ein längerfristiges Interesse daran zu haben schein.
> 
> Was du deiner Oma zum Stricken sagst, ist mir erstmal egal - bin aber über ihre Reaktion gespannt (bitte berichte). :vik:



oder es nur tun, weil sie müssen.

antonio


----------



## Windelwilli (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Worauf willst du hinaus?Wie soll ich deine Ironie verstehen?|wavey:
> 
> Es geht darum, dass derjenige, der bereit ist, sich durch einen längeren Kurs "zu quälen" zumindest tatsächlich ein längerfristiges Interesse daran zu haben schein.
> 
> Was du deiner Oma zum Stricken sagst, ist mir erstmal egal - bin aber über ihre Reaktion gespannt (bitte berichte). :vik:


 
Ich verweise da mal auf den Beitrag Nr. 30 von Antonio.
Der hat das nochmal schön formuliert.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Es kommt mir so vor, als sollte mit aller Gewalt suggeriert werden, dass die geprüften Angler die besseren Angler wären. Ich muss euch enttäuschen. Die besten Angler die ich jemals die Ehre hatte, sie zu treffen, kamen aus Ländern in deren Sprache das Wort Fischerprüfung gar nicht existiert!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

ich kenne die stvo und die verkehrsschilder.....und kann autofahren....brauch ich deswegen einen führerschein????#q#q#qund ich bin ganz ehrlich meine frau hat den brandenburger friedfischschein damit ich/wir mit 4 ruten angeln können......:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*

Gefährdest du beim Angeln andere Menschen(wie im Straßenverkehr)?.
Nach deiner Logik müsste erstmal jeder Tierhalter eine Prüfung ablegen.


----------



## Windelwilli (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen*



esox02 schrieb:


> ...und ich bin ganz ehrlich meine frau hat den brandenburger friedfischschein damit ich/wir mit 4 ruten angeln können......:q:q:q



Da bekenne ich mich auch Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage.
Mache ich/wir genauso! :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

tinca ist dir schon mal ein 30 gramm blei um die ohren geflogen bloß weil der angler noch nie angeln war und keine ahnung hatte????ja bin ich denn am wasser oder auf der strasse???man man man


ps.hundebesitzer und schlangenbesitzer schon.....|supergri|supergri


----------



## siloaffe (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Das mim Verkehr ist ein sehr guter Vergleich wenn du dir die Raubfische als Autos und die Friedfiche als Fahrräder vorstellst


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*



esox02 schrieb:


> tinca ist dir schon mal ein 30 gramm blei um die ohren geflogen bloß weil der angler noch nie angeln war und keine ahnung hatte????ja bin ich denn am wasser oder auf der strasse???man man man



Bei der Prüfung wird aber nicht geprüft ob der Angler auswerfen kann.
Davon ab sind mir tatsächlich schon Bleie um die Ohren geflogen aber von geprüften Anglern, die sind nämlich weit häufiger anzutreffen.




esox02 schrieb:


> ps.hundebesitzer und schlangenbesitzer schon.....|supergri|supergri



Karnickel-in-Buchten-Halter auch - und alle anderen.#6


----------



## Sir Pommes (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

ich bin da irgendwie zwiegespalten

auf der einen Seite: 

welche Knoten es gibt, wie man Knoten bindet, wann man welchen Knoten verwendet, was man füttert, wie man füttert, OB man füttert, wie man auswirft, wann man anschlägt, wie man anschlägt, ob man anschlägt, wie man drillt, wie man  Haken löst, ob man Haken löst, wie man Fische tötet ... all diese Informationen (und noch mehr) musste ich mir mühevoll per Eigeninitiative (und zumeist indem ich ewig lange Videos geschaut habe) aneignen NACHDEM der Lehrgang beendet war.

ich weiss noch wie ich das erst mal ans Wasser geschlichen bin und mich in die hinterste Ecke verzogen habe, damit mich bloß keiner bei meinen ersten unbeholfenen Gehversuchen beobachtet und vielleicht an einem Lachanfall stirbt. Eben weil ich gar nicht wusste was ich jetzt als nächstes tue

von meinem angeeigneten Wissen der vergangenen (Lehrgangs)Wochen konnte ich bis zur Landung (und notwendigen Artbestimmung) meines ersten Fanges jedenfalls nicht profitieren

auf der anderen Seite: 

so ein Lehrgang zum Erhalt des Fischereischeins hat auch immer eine gewisse "Scheuchwirkung" auf Leute die es eigentlich gar nicht wirklich ernst meinen mit dem Angelsport (bzw. Angel*hobby *im Falle der Ansitzer :m ). Wenn jetzt (ich sag's mal so) jeder Hinz und Kunz ohne irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse an die ohnehin schon überfischten Gewässer schlendert, noch nicht einmal die einzelnen Fischarten voneinander unterscheiden kann (eines der wenigen Dinge die ich aus dem Lehrgang als "sinnvoll" mitgenommen habe) und anschließend ein tierisches Remmidemmi veranstaltet, dann wird's künftig nicht nur sehr kuschelig am Ufer sondern auch nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft für den Ruf unserer "Spezies" in der Allgemeinheit sein. 

Besser wäre es meiner Meinung nach daher den Leuten einen praxisorientierten Lehrgang anzubieten anstatt den Lehrgang und die Prüfung komplett abzuschaffen. 4 Wochenenden am Wasser inklusive unterschiedlichstem Leihgerät sollten schon sein und wären allemal sinnvoller  als das aktuell verlangte Schwitzen im unklimatisierten Lehrgangsraum

Und mal ehrlich: die 100 Euro die der Lehrgang kostet sind im Vergleich zu dem was beim ersten Besuch (und natürlich der vielen Folgebesuche) im Angelladen auf der Theke landet.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Bisher unbeantwortet blieb meine Frage, warum in Sachsen-Anhalt nicht funktionieren sollte, was in Brandenburg ganz offensichtlich problemlos hinhaut und in Meck-Pom ebenso?

Da könnte man ja auf ganz sonderbare Gedanken bezüglich der allegmeinen Verträglichkeit der Bewohner kommen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> auf der anderen Seite:
> 
> so ein Lehrgang zum Erhalt des Fischereischeins hat auch immer eine gewisse "Scheuchwirkung" auf Leute die es eigentlich gar nicht wirklich ernst meinen mit dem Angelsport (bzw. Angel*hobby *im Falle der Ansitzer :m ). Wenn jetzt (ich sag's mal so) jeder Hinz und Kunz ohne irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse an die ohnehin schon überfischten Gewässer schlendert,




Danke.#6

Genau das und nur das ist der Grund für die Prüfung!!!


----------



## Sir Pommes (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Bisher unbeantwortet blieb meine Frage, warum in  Sachsen-Anhalt nicht funktionieren sollte, was in Brandenburg ganz  offensichtlich problemlos hinhaut und in Meck-Pom ebenso?



es könnte zum Beispiel daran scheitern, dass Sachsen-Anhalt eine ganz andere (viel geringere) Gewässerdichte besitzt als die von dir genannten Länder Brandenburg und Meck-Pomm. Dort ist genug Platz und Fisch für alle vorhanden während man (z.Bsp) in Sachsen-Anhalt etwas anders damit umgehen muss

Ist natürlich nur ein erster, spontaner (und daher vielleicht falscher) Denkansatz ...


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Schon mal überlegt, wer diesen *FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN* in Anspruch nehmen wird? Das werden die allerwenigsten sein. Selbst der Urlauberschein in Schleswig Holzbein wurde kein Burner. Wer keinen Bezug zum Angeln hat, der fängt es nicht aus heiterem Himmel an, nur weil er es ja nun könnte. Die Massse der Neuangler wird trotzdem fleißig zur Prüfung antreten, weil die ja die ganze Fülle der Angelarten ausschöpfen wollen. Da mag keiner den "kastrierten" Lappen haben. Und die paar Opas, die nun endlich ihre angelnden Enkel zum Fischeln begleiten können, werden auch die südlichen Teile von Neufünfland nicht aus den Fugen heben.


----------



## Sir Pommes (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

ja, habe ich

und ich sehe das (unter anderem aus den geschilderten Gründen "Gewässerdichte" und bereits vorhandene "Überfischung") im Falle von Sachsen-Anhalt nicht ganz so entspannt wie du


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Jetzt komm mir aber bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen Zuwanderern. Denn die scheren sich entweder nichts um noch weniger, oder sie werden richtige Scheininhaber.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Gewässerdichte... das ist doch unterschwelliger Fangneid. Der Friedfischangelschein ist doch kein Universaldokument. Die Beanglung einzelner Gewässer kann der Bewirtschafter immer noch nach Bedarf regeln. Mit und ohne Prüfung!


----------



## Sir Pommes (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt komm mir aber bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen Zuwanderern. Denn die scheren sich entweder nichts um noch weniger, oder sie werden richtige Scheininhaber.



nein, die Zuwanderer habe ich dabei nicht speziell gemeint


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich frage mich, 
wie der Rest der Oberfläche unserer Erdenscheibe es ohne Fischereiprüfung schafft?  |kopfkrat
Diese 99,93% _müssen_ doch irren! 
Aber sie werden schon noch an unserem Wesen genesen! |evil:


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Karnickel-in-Buchten-Halter auch - und alle anderen.


Nein, du Hirsch.
Karnickelhalter müssen keine Prüfung machen.

Die machen dafür aber eine echt komplexe Prüfung mit mehrmonatigem, sehr kostenintensiven Lehrgang für das waidgerechte Schlachten eines warmblütigen Säugetiers!

Sollte doch wohl klar sein, dass diese um einiges aufwendiger ist, schließlich muss ich schon eine für das Abmurksen eines Fisches machen.

Du hast echt null Ahnung, Alder. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Die machen dafür aber eine echt komplexe Prüfung mit mehrmonatigem, sehr kostenintensiven Lehrgang für das waidgerechte Schlachten eines warmblütigen Säugetiers!


Seit wann ist das denn gesetzlich vorgeschrieben?
Meines Wissens brauchen die gesetzlich noch keine Prüfung zum Karnickel abmurksen, die Kleintierzüchter.


Nur wenn gewerblich,.......


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
Es ist Freitag, 8 Uhr abends, du stellst eine kleine Ironiefalle auf... und wer latscht voll rein?!?!?!
|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Sack, Du!!
;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Dat hätt' ich auch nicht gedacht.#t

Der war gut Kati.:m


----------



## antonio (23. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> es könnte zum Beispiel daran scheitern, dass Sachsen-Anhalt eine ganz andere (viel geringere) Gewässerdichte besitzt als die von dir genannten Länder Brandenburg und Meck-Pomm. Dort ist genug Platz und Fisch für alle vorhanden während man (z.Bsp) in Sachsen-Anhalt etwas anders damit umgehen muss
> 
> Ist natürlich nur ein erster, spontaner (und daher vielleicht falscher) Denkansatz ...



kann es nicht denn in thüringen funktioniert es auch.
und es hat schon mal in deutschland funktioniert.
ja es ist ein falscher denkansatz.

antonio


----------



## antonio (23. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> ja, habe ich
> 
> und ich sehe das (unter anderem aus den geschilderten Gründen "Gewässerdichte" und bereits vorhandene "Überfischung") im Falle von Sachsen-Anhalt nicht ganz so entspannt wie du



gewässerdichte etc alles an den haaren herbeigezogen.
es funktioniert auch in vergleichbaren bl wie s-a.
der zugang zum gewässer wird über erlaubnisscheine geregelt und nicht über fischereischeine.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Neueste Meldung dazu:
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...er-will-Gespraechszwang-fuer-Angelschein.html


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neueste Meldung dazu:
> http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...er-will-Gespraechszwang-fuer-Angelschein.html



_"Prüfungsgespräch mit einem Experten vom Anglerverband"_.
Von dieser schwachsinnigen Prüfung weg, ist ja klasse, 
aber das ist doch wohl totaler Scheixx!
Das Tor weit auf für Schmierereien, individuelle Entscheidungen nach Tageslaune und Nasenfaktor,...
#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Verbandsgelddruckmaschine ;-))

Die brauchens ja nötig gerade ;-))


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Man sollte den Spieß umdrehen. Der "Experte vom Anglerverband" in der mündlichen Prüfung durch einen erfahrenen Angler. Nach drei Minuten ist der seinen Schein, Job und das Amt los!


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

  |good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich machs kurz.

Wer glaubt, für den Einstieg in eine Sache die ungefähr so profan ist wie Nasebohren, einen Kurs oder gar eine Prüfung zu brauchen, der sollte am besten weit weg vom Wasser bleiben.

Wer glaubt, dass alle anderen Menschen dafür einen Kurs oder eine Prüfung brauchen, erkennt seine eigene Überheblichkeit nicht.

Wer glaubt, ein 20-minütiges Gepräch mit einem "Experten des Verbandes" wäre für was anderes gut, als zum abdrücken der Kohle, der glaubt vermutlich auch, der "Experte" wäre garantiert ein Experte.

Die Regelung ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung und zu begrüßen. Das dazu notwendige "Expertengespräch" ist natürlich vollkommener Blödsinn.


----------



## Kurbel (25. März 2013)

*AW: FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich bin aus Anhalt.Ich erinnere mich noch genau an meinen
Eintritt in den DAV vor 40 Jahren.Natürlich ohne Prüfung.
Damals gab es sogenannte Jugendteiche,an denen Kinder
sich das Angeln praktisch,nur auf Friedfisch,so hieß das,an-
eignen durften.Und glaubt mir,man lernt am besten aus
eigenen Erfahrungen und eben auch von anderen,wenn 
diese erfolgreicher sind.Zurück zum Thema.Mit dem Eintritt
in den Angelverein durfte ich dann nur Friedfischangeln.Für das
Raubfischangeln brauchte es eine Raubfischmarke die nur über
eine Prüfung innerhalb des Vereins zu bekommen war.Als ein 
kurzfristiger Urlaub nach Mecklenburg anstand habe ich den Vereinsvorsitzenden um die Marke gebeten,welche ich dann
auch ohne viele Worte bekam.Was ich damit sagen will ist,
daß ich mir diese Prüfungen zu den jetzigen Friedfischangelscheinen
genauso vorstellen kann,wenn man dann die Beziehungen zu den je-
weiligen Anglervereinen hat.Und Geld spielt dann bestimmt auch
eine Rolle.Also kann man sich das auch gleich sparen.Und das Angeln
ist auch nicht so einfach,wie sich das mancher hier so denkt.
Wenn man nicht dem DAV angehört darf man in dessen Gewässern
auch nicht angeln und muß dann,wie für alle anderen auch löhnen.
Das heißt, die Welt geht nicht gleich unter,wenn ein paar Leute,
die sich das dann leisten wollen den Friedfischschein zu erwerben
dazu kommen.
Kurbel


----------

